# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  REMOTE CONTROL ΓΚΑΡΑΖΟΠΟΡΤΑΣ

## DiagExpert

Καλησπέρα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση εάν χαθεί ένα τηλεκοντρόλ μιας γκαραζόπορτας,ενώ υπάρχει το πρώτο γίνεται να βγεί αντίγραφο υπάρχουν universal τηλεκοντρόλ κτλ.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## plouf

αν ειχαι χωρις κυλιόμενο κωδικό (Δύσκολο πλέον) αντιγραφονται

αλλιώς θέλεις συμβατό και το ενχειρίδιο για να το περάσεις στο δεκτη

η καινούργιο δέκτη + χειριστήριο (με η χωρίς το παλιό δέκτη επάνω στη πόρτα)

----------


## DiagExpert

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορέσω να δω αν είναι με κυλιόμενο κωδικό η όχι.

----------


## plouf

απο οσο ξερω οχι, το πας σε καποιο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων και αν δεν μπορεσει προφανως θα ειναι...

----------


## jakektm

πλεον ολα αντιγραφονται , κυλιομενο εχω εγω κ το αντεγραψα, υπαρχουν τα καταλληλα τηλεκοντρολ τα οποια δεχονται αντιγραφες και απο κυλιομενα .

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

εαν σου ειναι ευκολο ανοιξε το και βγαλε φοτο για να δουμε το κυκλωμα

----------


## DiagExpert

φωτογραφία.jpgφωτογραφία2.jpgφωτογραφία3.jpgφωτογραφία4.jpg


Αυτές είναι οι photo από το τηλεκοντρόλ.

----------


## thm

Είναι το TRC4 της Ιταλικής V2 ( http://www.v2elettronica.com/ ). Απ' 'οτι ξέρω η V2 το έχει πλέον αντικαταστήσει με το συμβατό PHOENIX ( http://www.v2elettronica.com/index.j...1&ixMenuId=292 ).

Πιθανόν να τα βρεις στο http://www.kleidotexniki.gr/remote/ ή το http://www.kleithropoios.gr/Beta/ind...204&Itemid=109

----------


## DiagExpert

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορέσω να προγραμματίσω άλλο τηλεκοντρόλ η χρειάζεται το συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## thm

Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις σε κάποιον τοπικό κλειδαρά που κάνει αντιγραφές τηλεχειριστηρίων.

----------


## DiagExpert

Αυτό που λές είναι αδύνατο να γίνει γιατί δεν υπάρχει κανείς να ασχολείται στην περιοχή μου,δυστυχώς αυτά είναι τα μειονεκτήματα της επαρχίας.

----------


## plouf

παντως ανεξαρτητως αν γίνεται να αντιγραφει, λόγω των αντικειμενικων δυσκολιων (Επαρχια) πιστευω οτι θα σου ειναι πολυ ευκολοτερο και οικονομικότερο 
να αγοράσεις ενα ακομα δεκτη + τηλεχειριστηρια και να τον βαλεις επάνω...

μπορεις ακομα και να αφήσεις αυτό που ήδη υπάρχει χωρίς πρόβλημα παράλληλα συνδεδεμένο

----------

